# how much will a pickup hold



## ziggy2b (Oct 14, 2011)

Standard 8' bed stacked neatly even with top the bed ?? -1/2 cord
Standard 6' bed--------------------------------------?? 1/3 cord
Ranger,s-10,nissan??

Would like to know if anyone out there has actualy measured it up????????????????opcorn:


----------



## Streblerm (Oct 14, 2011)

the measuring is easy enough to do. I usually find it is a weight issue with my truck. I can toss about a half cord in my 8' half ton's bed before it is overloaded (or grossly overloaded depending on species and state of drying). This is heaped up quite a bit right behind the cab and tapering down to the top of the bed rail near the tailgate. I have gotten a cord in a heavier truck by stacking neatly to nearly the top of the cab.

Here's the math. there are 1728 cubic inches in a cubic foot. my truck bed is 96" long by 64" wide by 19" deep so (96*64*19)/1728=67.56 cubic feet. Don't forget about the wheel wells though (24*8*8*2)/1728=1.78 cubic feet. So, I can get just a hair over half a cord stacked neatly up to the bed rails in my half ton full size truck with an 8' bed. Your bed size may vary.


----------



## Whitespider (Oct 14, 2011)

94’ Ford 8-foot bed with box liner installed, and allowing for wheel well protrusion comes to approximately 70 cubic feet, or .55 percent of a cord. Close enough to call it a half-cord if stacked level with the top of the box.


----------



## Guido Salvage (Oct 14, 2011)

"How much will a pickup hold?"

That is simple...

A 6' bed will hold a rick, rack or rank, depending on truck model
A 6.5' bed will hold a face cord
An 8' bed will hold a stack
Any bed with side racks will hold a pile


----------



## Steve2910 (Oct 14, 2011)

Guido Salvage said:


> "How much will a pickup hold?"
> 
> That is simple...
> 
> ...


 
Do we really need to go down that road again?


----------



## Guido Salvage (Oct 14, 2011)

Steve2910 said:


> Do we really need to go down that road again?



Ask an indeterminate question and you get an indeterminate answer.

The OP could easily answer the question by simply measuring his bed of choice and doing the math. If you ask an open ended question without any parameters, then you should expect to get vague answers that do not address the initial query.


----------



## D&B Mack (Oct 14, 2011)

Steve2910 said:


> Do we really need to go down that road again?


 
Don't we always anyway? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## slowp (Oct 14, 2011)

Why boys, it all depends on the weight of the wood. I don't get as much green wood on my little froo froo pickup as I do dry. Sometimes I scrape on a rock in my driveway. Weight is everything.


----------



## Coldfront (Oct 14, 2011)

My best opinion is a standard 8 ft bed with wood just thrown in and piled as high as you can get it without any wood falling out over the sides is about a 1/2 cord.


----------



## Vortec-Z71 (Oct 14, 2011)

I fit a full cord neatly stacked (and slightly mounded) in my Silverado 1500 and my cousin's F-150. Both have a 6.5' bed.


----------



## woodheat4me (Oct 14, 2011)

Vortec-Z71 said:


> I fit a full cord neatly stacked (and slightly mounded) in my Silverado 1500 and my cousin's F-150. Both have a 6.5' bed.


 
that is horse pucky, or you have no idea what a cord is. A cord measures 4ft tall, 4ft wide, and 8ft long.Lets just say you dropped a cord in the bed on its side.It would stick 2 feet out the back, fill the bed from rail to rail, and be 4ft tall.


----------



## Wife'nHubby (Oct 14, 2011)

slowp said:


> Why boys, it all depends on the weight of the wood. I don't get as much green wood on my little froo froo pickup as I do dry. Sometimes I scrape on a rock in my driveway. Weight is everything.


 
Isn't that the truth! When I was looking for a new trailer I found the size I wanted (4x8) but axles were rated at 1200# or even less #'s. I wanted 2500-2800#. People I talked to who were 'in the know' said to contact a local trailer manufacturer. I did. His typical trailer was in the range of 1200-1500#'s & straight tongue. Any higher than that was really cost prohibitive, plus I wanted an A-frame tongue. He tried to talk me into the less #'s & single tongue even though I told him it was for hauling firewood. Guess he didn't think women were into firewood or some such thing.

We were traveling on the freeway the other day and saw a little 4x6 trailer with 3-1/2 metal sides stacked 3' tall with chunks of 5" or so cement chunks parked on the side of the road without a tow vehicle in sight. Key word here is parked on the side - yup his axle was on the ground.  

Shari

PS There is a decent wood-weight chart here: http://chimneysweeponline.com/howood.htm


----------



## LipDawg (Oct 14, 2011)

Vortec-Z71 said:


> I fit a full cord neatly stacked (and slightly mounded) in my Silverado 1500 and my cousin's F-150. Both have a 6.5' bed.


 
I think you spelled face cord wrong.


----------



## Coldfront (Oct 14, 2011)

We have 2 trailers sitting back in our yard here at work from customers who wanted a trailer load of gravel to fix there driveways. Needless to say they both have bent axles and folded in tires. It's the same with firewood.


----------



## bluestem (Oct 14, 2011)

Maybe a full cord between the 2 trucks???


----------



## Guido Salvage (Oct 14, 2011)

woodheat4me said:


> that is horse pucky, or you have no idea what a cord is. A cord measures 4ft tall, 4ft wide, and 8ft long.Lets just say you dropped a cord in the bed on its side.It would stick 2 feet out the back, fill the bed from rail to rail, and be 4ft tall.



Actually not true. With a 6.5' bed there would only be 1.5' beyond the end of the bed, which is approximately the height of the tailgate, leaving little hanging off the back of the truck. Modern beds are also wider than 4', most are at least 4+' wide at the inner fender wells and that leaves plenty of space between that plane and the outside wall for additional wood. 

By the way, with a cord of wood both 4' tall and 4' wide there is no reason to turn it on its side.

Decimal Dude


----------



## Coldfront (Oct 14, 2011)

But then you also have the wheel wells.


----------



## Kong (Oct 14, 2011)

I figure our truck to hold - as I load it - about 2/3 of a cord or maybe a little less. In saying that I also want to tell you that in the last three years I've had to replace two rear springs that I've broken in my SuperDuty (3/4 ton). Yep, I broke them and I only move the wood on my own property and it never moves a mile from where the tree drops to where its burnt. So I can put massive loads on my truck because the only place I'm moving it from and to is my drying stack to my ready-to-burn stack, which is less than a half mile.

In the end I don't measure the truck loads that I bring to the house, what I measure (and calculate the cordage) is the stack at the house. We bring down 12~13 cords each fall and usually have about a half a cord left when the fire shuts down in spring.


----------



## woodheat4me (Oct 14, 2011)

Guido Salvage said:


> Actually not true. With a 6.5' bed there would only be 1.5' beyond the end of the bed, which is approximately the height of the tailgate, leaving little hanging off the back of the truck. Modern beds are also wider than 4', most are at least 4+' wide at the inner fender wells and that leaves plenty of space between that plane and the outside wall for additional wood.
> 
> By the way, with a cord of wood both 4' tall and 4' wide there is no reason to turn it on its side.
> 
> Decimal Dude



your right, but my point is there is no way you are ever going to get a full cord of wood in a truck with a 6.5 foot bed.Not unless you have racks on the side that would allow you to stack it up a good five feet or so.I recently just bought a new Ford 250 with a full size bed, and there is no way I can get a whole cord in the thing no matter how I stacked it. Weight was not the issue as it was all pine, but there just was not enough room to stack the whole thing in there.


----------



## H-Ranch (Oct 14, 2011)

Vortec-Z71 said:


> I fit a full cord neatly stacked (and slightly mounded) in my Silverado 1500 and my cousin's F-150. Both have a 6.5' bed.


 
How many trips does it take to fit that full cord in a 1/2 ton truck? I'd guess about 3.


----------



## thepheniox (Oct 14, 2011)

I can fit a full cord in mine. Oh ya it dumps too.


----------



## Coldfront (Oct 14, 2011)

What costs more? A new set of leaf springs or just make 2 trips??


----------



## EXCALIBER (Oct 14, 2011)

Well how much you can haul depends on what kind of pickup you have. You got a ford 1 ton better not do much more than 1/3 to half cord or your bumper will be dragging and you will be replacing parts in short order like springs. A Dodge with a regular stock bed on it not very much or you will split the stock bed in half the sides just won't hold up for very much weight, plus they ride so rough your going to need a kidney belt. Now you have a chevy you will run out of room to load it up before you ever hurt anything. You can put 2 cords in back of a half ton chevy if you have sides! When my son gets off my computer I will try to find the pics of it. And you also need good tires!! Hell you could fully load a Ford up with wood then drive it in back of my old chevy and never see it squat any!!!


----------



## wapacz (Oct 14, 2011)

I have a crew cab truck with a 5 foot 8 bed and I can easily fit a face cord(16 inches) in there. It works out to be about 3 rows across with a little mounding so that in the middle there are a few pieces above the side wall. Then a few pieces between the last row and the tail gate to finish it off.

Since a face cord is 1/3 a cord that works out to be about 10% of a cord per row across. So with a 6' 6" be I would think you would be able to fit another row across than my bed and end up with a total of 4 rows. Which would means something like 40% of a cord in one load.


----------



## thepheniox (Oct 14, 2011)

EXCALIBER said:


> Well how much you can haul depends on what kind of pickup you have. You got a ford 1 ton better not do much more than 1/3 to half cord or your bumper will be dragging and you will be replacing parts in short order like springs. A Dodge with a regular stock bed on it not very much or you will split the stock bed in half the sides just won't hold up for very much weight, plus they ride so rough your going to need a kidney belt. Now you have a chevy you will run out of room to load it up before you ever hurt anything. You can put 2 cords in back of a half ton chevy if you have sides! When my son gets off my computer I will try to find the pics of it. And you also need good tires!! Hell you could fully load a Ford up with wood then drive it in back of my old chevy and never see it squat any!!!


 
Yeap that's a chevy in the picture. 3/4 ton with full floating axles and a diesel engine. Whether it's wood chips or wood it fills up before I really worry about weight.


----------



## JRepairsK70e (Oct 14, 2011)

i was wondering where a s##tload falls into the rick-rack-pile-face-full- bundle-bunch-armfull-load -stack-???im so cornfused jk i once had to tow a chevy 1500[ with 2 full cords init]out of the fantasy forest ,with my lawn tractor boy that was a good day


----------



## Cliniford (Oct 14, 2011)

Everytime I load my full size dodge with rounds it measures out at almost exactly one full cord once I split and stack it. I dont stack in the truck just tossed in and not any higher than the cab and usually a bit lower if anything. My last load from last weekend measured out at 12'x8'x16", after I split an stacked it tightly. I could have put a fair amount more in the truck too!


----------



## Fyrebug (Oct 14, 2011)

There's an actual iPhone app for this: Cord of Wood

[video=youtube;GnXyQUmtvY0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GnXyQUmtvY0[/video]


----------



## Buffhunter (Oct 14, 2011)

*air bags*



Coldfront said:


> What costs more? A new set of leaf springs or just make 2 trips??


 
I put a set of airbags on my truck 2000lb rated. I can put a cord+ in my trailer and over a half a cord in my bed and still have no problem squatting the springs on my half ton. All oak also. I installed them myself and the kit cost 200 bucks


----------



## rwbinbc (Oct 14, 2011)

Well I have a couple different ford trucks, My 97 4x4 with 18" sides will haul a cord if stacked to the top. But the ball hitch will only be a couple inches off the ground. So we try to only haul three size loads in that truck. 1 rick, 2,ricks and 1/2 cords. Even 2 ricks is overloading the truck and it has a tweak in the frame from hauling and towing to much wieght. 

My 1 ton can haul up to 1-1/2 cords.

And the standard 1/2 ford with 8 foot bed is a rick to half cord.

Just Depends on how hard You want to work the truck.

I only run 10ply tires on the top two


----------



## Vortec-Z71 (Oct 14, 2011)

woodheat4me said:


> that is horse pucky, or you have no idea what a cord is. A cord measures 4ft tall, 4ft wide, and 8ft long.Lets just say you dropped a cord in the bed on its side.It would stick 2 feet out the back, fill the bed from rail to rail, and be 4ft tall.


 
I know exactly what a cord is, do you? You might want to recheck your math. A pickup box is about 5' wide x 6.5' long x 2' deep. That's 65 cubic feet. On Ford's website, under specs, it says that the truck will hold exactly 65.5 cubic feet. Multiply that by two trucks and you get over 130 cubic feet. A cord is 4x4x8 which is 128 cubic feet.


----------



## Guido Salvage (Oct 14, 2011)

I have had more than a cord on this truck, just a partial load here.


----------



## Johndirt82 (Oct 14, 2011)

I just ordered new springs for my 79 ford f250. It has 5leaf pack overloads but the originals are starting to flatten a bit. So new 2750lb rated springs , each side, from bronco graveyard and maybe some firestone bags to replace the overload springs. That and a single link anti axle wrap kit from ruffstuff , that all being said, with the stake side a cord is no issue with and 8ft bed.


----------



## Coldfront (Oct 14, 2011)

I've got you all beat I can haul a cord of wood on the roof of my car


----------



## Wife'nHubby (Oct 14, 2011)

rwbinbc said:


> . Even 2 ricks is overloading the truck and *it has a tweak in the frame *from hauling and towing to much wieght.



I think my Dad overloaded his 1952 Willys once or twice - as he also had a tweak in the frame. Driving down the road, empty bed, at about 40-45 mph you'd have to give the steering wheel a couple of jerks left/right to get the box to shinny in sequence with the cab...... interesting when you had the plow on the front. 

We had a lot of fun with that truck. It's end-of-days it had us hauling a 5 gallon gas can in the bed with a gas line running from there to feed the engine. :rolleyes2: 

Shari


----------



## Hedgerow (Oct 14, 2011)

Vortec-Z71 said:


> I fit a full cord neatly stacked (and slightly mounded) in my Silverado 1500 and my cousin's F-150. Both have a 6.5' bed.


 
I hate to sound like the badger, but no way will your truck hold a FULL cord... Not even close...
:sure::sure:

But put them together, and yes...:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Hedgerow (Oct 14, 2011)

Vortec-Z71 said:


> I fit a full cord neatly stacked (and slightly mounded) in my Silverado 1500 and my cousin's F-150. Both have a 6.5' bed.


 
Sorry Vortec, you are correct... I read the post wrong... I should read twice, post once...


----------



## thepheniox (Oct 14, 2011)

He already said that was both trucks at once. So half a cord for each truck.


----------



## thepheniox (Oct 14, 2011)

Oops posted at the same time. I guess you already saw that.


----------



## Hedgerow (Oct 14, 2011)

Guido Salvage said:


> I have had more than a cord on this truck, just a partial load here.


 
You mean it runs??? Cool!!!
:msp_biggrin:


----------



## KiwiBro (Oct 14, 2011)

Guido Salvage said:


> Last edited by Guido Salvage; Today at 01:52 AM. Reason: Add additional information



Yeah, like that worked out well.:msp_tongue:


----------



## KiwiBro (Oct 14, 2011)

Frankly, the only effective measurement is the one the customer wants to pay for. Rick, Tom, Harry, string, cord, note, elbow rick, whatever. Call it what you like as long as you can call it sold, time and time again.
Here, it's m3 (cubic metres) thrown or m3 stacked, but if calling it a "Winter busting hot-mix cord" does the trick, then that's what it is. It's the Wild South here - there ain't no law prescribing the legal measurements, primarily, I suspect, because Kiwi's are so tight, we shop around and educate ourselves enough to make sure we aren't getting ripped off...by much.


----------



## Hedgerow (Oct 14, 2011)

I do this all the time... Any guesses as to how much is in there???







I can, because I use one of these... No tweaking, no squatting... Just pure Ford beauty...:hmm3grin2orange:






C'mon Chevy and Dodge boys!!! I just threw out the bait!!! Come get some!!!:msp_wink:


----------



## Guido Salvage (Oct 14, 2011)

Hedgerow said:


> I do this all the time... Any guesses as to how much is in there???



A full load, just like your picture caption says! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Coldfront (Oct 14, 2011)

About 2/3 cord.


----------



## Guido Salvage (Oct 14, 2011)

Hedgerow said:


> You mean it runs??? Cool!!!
> :msp_biggrin:



I hope so, the last time out I had a bit of an engine fire and have not had time to fool with it. By the way, I have new fenders and a new door for it. You may not be able to tell in the pictures, but the center rack section swings out for loading/unloading.


----------



## Hedgerow (Oct 14, 2011)

Guido Salvage said:


> A full load, just like your picture caption says! :hmm3grin2orange:


 
DING DING DING!!! And Guido gets the rep!!!

For what it's worth, it only measured out to .9 cord when stacked in the customer's racks... :msp_wink:


----------



## Coldfront (Oct 14, 2011)

Do people realize that a full cord of green oaks weighs about 6,300 Lbs.


----------



## Vortec-Z71 (Oct 14, 2011)

Hedgerow said:


> Sorry Vortec, you are correct... I read the post wrong... I should read twice, post once...


 
No problem. Even if I could fit a whole cord in a half ton, my bumper would be on the ground. My truck squats pretty good with just a half cord of bone dry wood.


----------



## IHDiesel73L (Oct 14, 2011)

This much! 






:hmm3grin2orange:

I figure that's a little less than a 1/4 of a cord. I lose a lot of bed space because of my fuel tank/toolbox-it weighs about 450lbs full too, so that combined with a full load of wet oak makes for some sagging rear springs-even on a one ton.


----------



## EXCALIBER (Oct 14, 2011)

JRepairsK70e said:


> i was wondering where a s##tload falls into the rick-rack-pile-face-full- bundle-bunch-armfull-load -stack-???im so cornfused jk i once had to tow a chevy 1500[ with 2 full cords init]out of the fantasy forest ,with my lawn tractor boy that was a good day


 
Well this was no fantasy!!!




Better make sure your lawn tractor has its bowl of Weaties ITS GONNA NEED IT! lol


----------



## Hedgerow (Oct 14, 2011)

Coldfront said:


> Do people realize that a full cord of green oaks weighs about 6,300 Lbs.


 
Yes, it's heavy... Real heavy... So is hedge... Green OR dry!!!


----------



## Hedgerow (Oct 14, 2011)

EXCALIBER said:


> Well this was no fantasy!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
If that was Hedge in that trailer, you'd never got it full... Woulda drove those tires right in the ground... Like the idea though...


----------



## turnkey4099 (Oct 14, 2011)

Steve2910 said:


> Do we really need to go down that road again?


 
I'm hoping that he was joking. If not...

Harry K


----------



## turnkey4099 (Oct 14, 2011)

Hedgerow said:


> I do this all the time... Any guesses as to how much is in there???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
A pile? My real guess would be about 3/4 cord neatly stacked

Harry K


----------



## turnkey4099 (Oct 14, 2011)

Hedgerow said:


> Yes, it's heavy... Real heavy... So is hedge... Green OR dry!!!



Same with green willow. Had my F150 with real load rated tires loaded level to the racks (cab high) with that stuff more than once. Yes, heavily overloaded but it took it with no damage...well the struts/shocks need replacing 

Harry K


----------



## Hedgerow (Oct 14, 2011)

turnkey4099 said:


> A pile? My real guess would be about 3/4 cord neatly stacked
> 
> Harry K


 
You would have been close... But alittle shy...:msp_wink:


----------



## fields_mj (Oct 14, 2011)

Hedgerow said:


> If that was Hedge in that trailer, you'd never got it full... Woulda drove those tires right in the ground... Like the idea though...


 
I don't think you'd be driving anything into that ground unless you have one serious jack hammer... Looks to be hard as a rock and ten times as cold. My favorite weather to be out cutting in  That wood looks pretty dry which helps. Even still, that's a pretty good load. 

I drive a '93 ext cab F250 4x4 SRW with a 7.3L IDI diesel and a plastic bed liner. I've measured the bed and it's 19" deep. My rear axle is rated for over 6,000 lbs, and the tires are rated for almost 3500 each. I stack 23" long rounds/splits neatly into the bed, and as high as I can get it without them rolling off the sides on the way out of the farm. It's generally up to the top of the rear window and I usually average about 3/4 of a cord. Sometimes I luck out and the pieces on the outsides line up just right where I can safely stack it a little higher. That basically gives me another layer that's about 7" tall x 60" x 96" and I probably get real about 7/8 of cord. I need to build a set of rails to go into the stakes so that it will keep the wood from rolling out so easy. 3/4 of a cord leaves me about 1 1/2" before the bed is down onto the axle. I haven't checked, the bigger loads are probably awfully close to sitting on the axle, and that's as far as I will go with it. If I ever get around to building a set of rails for it, I'll build it to hold a 3/4 cord when its level full so that I have a visual indicator of when I need to stop. It would also make it a lot easier finding a good place for the saws to fit  This year I've been cutting rather large green oak tops (80% white 20% red) that were logged last winter through this summer. If I'm hauling wood that has seasoned over the summer, I don't even think twice about weight. In the winter, I stack a row of next years firewood across the back of the bed. It sticks up abotu 6"~8" over the tail gate. Its just enough to make the truck ride smooth.  


I've noticed that newer trucks look to have a deeper box, and I think that the rear axle dad's 06 F150 is rated for almost as much as mine.


----------



## IHDiesel73L (Oct 14, 2011)

Another important factor is tires. Pay close attention the maximum load (and correct pressure) on those sidewalls. I always go with "E's". A blowout with a bed full of wood at 55 mph could be ugly!


----------



## EXCALIBER (Oct 14, 2011)

fields_mj said:


> I don't think you'd be driving anything into that ground unless you have one serious jack hammer... Looks to be hard as a rock and ten times as cold. My favorite weather to be out cutting in  That wood looks pretty dry which helps. Even still, that's a pretty good load.



Yeah I remember that day about 25 below and 15 to 20mph wind and me and the gf unloaded and stacked all that wood in it.


----------



## John R (Oct 14, 2011)

ziggy2b said:


> how much will a pickup hold


 
All you can stack in there. :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Hedgerow (Oct 14, 2011)

IHDiesel73L said:


> Another important factor is tires. Pay close attention the maximum load (and correct pressure) on those sidewalls. I always go with "E's". A blowout with a bed full of wood at 55 mph could be ugly!


 
Agreed... Sometimes we forget about those little details called tires...


----------



## Gologit (Oct 14, 2011)

*How much will a pickup hold?*

Enough to cost you a whole pile of money if you fall prey to the "Just One More Piece" disease. I usually cut my firewood on the way home from work and the pickup is _already_ loaded down with saws and tools and spare parts and all the crap I have to carry. 

But...it's sure hard to cut up a nice piece of oak and have to leave a few pieces 'til the next day. Just one more piece, and one more, and maybe a couple of little ones and...you guys know the drill.


----------



## rwbinbc (Oct 14, 2011)

I bet you can fit a cord into a full size bed, stacked in there nicely. Not saying the truck would handle it or that some wouldn't fall out. 

How many of You guys sell or measure the wood You cut? A cord of oak wieghs 6300 lbs? I dont belive so on that. We haul 1 1/2 cords of oak on a trailer with car tires and there no way in hell that I'm hauling 9450 lbs of wood and 2000 lbs of trailer. Thats cut, split, stacked, then thrown on the trailer. Wood weght varies on how it split and stacked. The smaller its split the less a cord will wiegh. I dont now where the wieght chart get there info. 

I haul 2 ricks in My 1/2 ton ford, Is that 4000 lbs of wood? No way......


----------



## Guido Salvage (Oct 14, 2011)

rwbinbc said:


> The smaller its split the less a cord will wiegh. I dont now where the wieght chart get there info.



I am not sure what you are trying to say. I can see where smaller pieces might mean faster drying times and less weight or that there may be more air gaps in a cord with smaller pieces. However, if all things were equal, if you took 2 similar pieces of wood and split one into smaller pieces and left the other one intact they should have 2 piles that weigh the same.

Next you will have me trying to believe a pound of fat weighs less than a pound of muscle.


----------



## rwbinbc (Oct 14, 2011)

The smaller pieces would take up more room, One soild cord could make 1.5 when split small enough.


----------



## Mntn Man (Oct 14, 2011)

rwbinbc said:


> I bet you can fit a cord into a full size bed, stacked in there nicely. Not saying the truck would handle it or that some wouldn't fall out.



You can, full cord, dry ash. No sideboards, stacked tight, lost none. Didn't have far to go.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## KMB (Oct 15, 2011)

Hedgerow said:


> I do this all the time... Any guesses as to how much is in there???
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice truck! Would you mind posting the specs on that truck? It looks like it has the long box. Specs such as which year model, cab (CC or SC or reg), engine (guessing the 460), rear end gears, and transmission. 

Kevin


----------



## WidowMaker (Oct 15, 2011)

!.25 cord


----------



## porta mill (Oct 15, 2011)

the pick up does hold any fire wood but it does pull alot . depending on how much and how far I hve to travel which trailer I tow View attachment 203051
View attachment 203052
the dump holds 1.5 cord the equipment trailer holds a little over three. sorry if this does not fit in this tread.


----------



## Suz (Oct 16, 2011)

Vortec-Z71 said:


> I fit a full cord neatly stacked (and slightly mounded) in my Silverado 1500 and my cousin's F-150. Both have a 6.5' bed.


 
Now this I'd like to see a picture of! There is a picture running around on this forum showing my F250 with 10K springs with a full cord on it.


----------



## Blazin (Oct 16, 2011)

Suz said:


> Now this I'd like to see a picture of! There is a picture running around on this forum showing my F250 with 10K springs with a full cord on it.


 
I'm assuming he meant a full cord between both trucks....I hope so anyway!:eek2:

That said, this is just a touch over a half cord of green oak and yellow birch


----------



## CRThomas (Oct 16, 2011)

*Your right*



woodheat4me said:


> that is horse pucky, or you have no idea what a cord is. A cord measures 4ft tall, 4ft wide, and 8ft long.Lets just say you dropped a cord in the bed on its side.It would stick 2 feet out the back, fill the bed from rail to rail, and be 4ft tall.


Some of this figures are to fool the customer. I have put a rank 16 inch deep 4 ft tall and 8 ft long will not fitin a s-10 or a Ranger that is 10 percent moister content It takes a 1 ton with a 8 ft bed. Where I live if the boys in green with the yellow badges it better be what you told you
R customer $2000.00 fine and maybe a little time. So may people are selling S-10 and Ranger P/U as a rankok firewood tossed in. And water running out the. Tail gate suppose to be kiln dry they are not firewood pro they change with the weather. Cut grass then firewood later


----------



## chainsawcircus (Oct 16, 2011)

Guido Salvage said:


> "How much will a pickup hold?"
> 
> That is simple...
> 
> ...


 
Thats good stuff there!!!!!!!!


----------



## BSD (Oct 16, 2011)

rwbinbc said:


> I bet you can fit a cord into a full size bed, stacked in there nicely. Not saying the truck would handle it or that some wouldn't fall out.
> 
> How many of You guys sell or measure the wood You cut? A cord of oak wieghs 6300 lbs? I dont belive so on that. We haul 1 1/2 cords of oak on a trailer with car tires and there no way in hell that I'm hauling 9450 lbs of wood and 2000 lbs of trailer. Thats cut, split, stacked, then thrown on the trailer. Wood weght varies on how it split and stacked. *The smaller its split the less a cord will wiegh*. I dont now where the wieght chart get there info.
> 
> I haul 2 ricks in My 1/2 ton ford, Is that 4000 lbs of wood? No way......


a cord of fresh cut oak (I don't care if its "standing dead" either!) weighs 4900 lbs. @ 20% MC after seasoning it'll drop to 3400lbs

and... please tell me you're joking about the smaller splits, less total weight of a cord.


----------



## EXCALIBER (Oct 16, 2011)

Suz said:


> Now this I'd like to see a picture of! There is a picture running around on this forum showing my F250 with 10K springs with a full cord on it.


 
Well check page 4 of this thread and you will find my half ton 8ft box with 2 cords of elm on it.


----------



## Hedgerow (Oct 16, 2011)

KMB said:


> Nice truck! Would you mind posting the specs on that truck? It looks like it has the long box. Specs such as which year model, cab (CC or SC or reg), engine (guessing the 460), rear end gears, and transmission.
> 
> Kevin


 
It's a SRW F-350... 4 door 4x4.. It's just a 5.8 liter... It's got a second set of overload's... Seems impervious to weight... Has a full size 8' bed... It's a bit garage challenged...


----------



## KMB (Oct 16, 2011)

Hedgerow said:


> It's a SRW F-350... 4 door 4x4.. It's just a 5.8 liter... It's got a second set of overload's... Seems impervious to weight... Has a full size 8' bed... It's a bit garage challenged...


 
Thanks. What year model is it? Would you happen to know what gears it has (3.55 or 4.10)?

Kevin


----------



## albhb3 (Oct 16, 2011)

I guess it just depends on how big of a Pu....Wussy you are:jester:


----------



## Guido Salvage (Oct 17, 2011)

How much on this VW Transporter?






Or here?






This picture is copyrighted and I can not embed it, but check out this load!

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4444185904/


----------



## Chris-PA (Oct 17, 2011)

rwbinbc said:


> The smaller its split the less a cord will wiegh.


Just the opposite. A cord is a measure of volume, not weight. Picture a cord of perfectly round un-split logs. - 4' x 4' x 8'. Now go along and put smaller pieces in the gaps between every log. it's still a cord, but it weighs more now.


----------



## Guido Salvage (Oct 17, 2011)

WoodHeatWarrior said:


> Just the opposite. A cord is a measure of volume, not weight. Picture a cord of perfectly round un-split logs. - 4' x 4' x 8'. Now go along and put smaller pieces in the gaps between every log. it's still a cord, but it weighs more now.



Just to play devil's advocate, but if it was all small sticks would there be more air space and thus less wood in a cord?


----------



## fields_mj (Oct 17, 2011)

WoodHeatWarrior said:


> Just the opposite. A cord is a measure of volume, not weight. Picture a cord of perfectly round un-split logs. - 4' x 4' x 8'. Now go along and put smaller pieces in the gaps between every log. it's still a cord, but it weighs more now.


 
That CAN be the case, but usually isn't. When splits are stacked semi-randomly, they acutally take up a little more room than they would have if they were stacked as rounds. If you're carefull and stack the rounds and find splits that you can fit inbetween along the way, then you can get more in, BUT you're still stacking some large rounds in along the way. If you're going to split all the large rounds in to splits, then no body can stack them as tightly as they were when the Lord made'm


----------



## fields_mj (Oct 17, 2011)

Blazin said:


> That said, this is just a touch over a half cord of green oak and yellow birch


 
A touch over?!?!? That looks to be an 8' bed. If so then stacked level full WITH THE TAIL GATE UP its a touch over half a cord. A conservitive estimate of that load would be about 110 cu ft. Even though some of it appears to be piled rather than stacked, it should still make at least 3/4 of a cord once its all stacked.


----------



## Hedgerow (Oct 17, 2011)

KMB said:


> Thanks. What year model is it? Would you happen to know what gears it has (3.55 or 4.10)?
> 
> Kevin


 
1996 and 3:55 I believe...


----------



## Chris-PA (Oct 17, 2011)

Guido Salvage said:


> Just to play devil's advocate, but if it was all small sticks would there be more air space and thus less wood in a cord?


 



fields_mj said:


> That CAN be the case, but usually isn't. When splits are stacked semi-randomly, they acutally take up a little more room than they would have if they were stacked as rounds. If you're carefull and stack the rounds and find splits that you can fit inbetween along the way, then you can get more in, BUT you're still stacking some large rounds in along the way. If you're going to split all the large rounds in to splits, then no body can stack them as tightly as they were when the Lord made'm


My example was an extreme case to try to illustrate a point - that a cord is a measure of volume and tells little about the weight (and therefore BTUs) of the wood it contains. Ignoring the wood density, it's about the air gaps, and any way you can reduce them increases the weight. My wood stacks are for me and they are as dense as I can make them - still semi-random, but I can make them denser with a mix of small and large pieces. I'm quite confident that they weigh more than all large logs would. 

I believe that with even a little attention to packing that smaller split pieces would weigh more, but someone would have to test that to be sure - judging the relative volume of air spaces in a wood stack by eye could be quite deceiving.


----------



## Hedgerow (Oct 17, 2011)

Gologit said:


> Enough to cost you a whole pile of money if you fall prey to the "Just One More Piece" disease. I usually cut my firewood on the way home from work and the pickup is _already_ loaded down with saws and tools and spare parts and all the crap I have to carry.
> 
> But...it's sure hard to cut up a nice piece of oak and have to leave a few pieces 'til the next day. Just one more piece, and one more, and maybe a couple of little ones and...you guys know the drill.


 
Guilty as charged... Not sure if the boy and I could have fit another piece on this one... 
Still only .976 cord...:msp_rolleyes:






By the way, I run 90 PSI in my tires...


----------



## Coldfront (Oct 17, 2011)

I don't care how neatly you stack it that is still most likely about 2/3 of a cord


----------



## EXCALIBER (Oct 17, 2011)

Ok this is just me but I do not split my wood like many of you guys do when I load it from where I am cutting. First it makes for moving and stacking many more pieces of wood instead of just one round (I usually get 8 or 9 pieces of wood out of each 20 inch round). Second you will loose a fair amount of actual wood you are hauling due to split wood, even nicely stacked, takes up way more room than wood left in the rounds. You could haul more wood by leaving it in the rounds and so more weight. Try loading it that way and you will notice a huge difference. 

Now secondly I don't see how some of you guys are hauling a cord of wood in some of these pictures. If your truck has a length of 8 feet, and a max width of 6 feet, and is about 19 or 20 inches deep from the top of the box to the bottom then 8x6x(19/12)=76 or 8x6x(20/12)=80. 
Now considering I would say most wheel wells are 9 to 10 inches tall, and 42 inches in length, and 11 inches wide then (10/12)x(11/12)x(42/12)=2.67 cu ft now double that and 5.34 cu ft for wheel wells. So level with the box is 76 cubic feet minus 5.34 cu ft=70.66 cu ft of space max. Half a cord is 64 cu ft so in order to get a full cord you would have to basically stack to the top of the cab of the pickup and as wide a the box is. The only way to do this is with side boards on your pickup.


----------



## Hedgerow (Oct 17, 2011)

EXCALIBER said:


> Ok this is just me but I do not split my wood like many of you guys do when I load it from where I am cutting. First it makes for moving and stacking many more pieces of wood instead of just one round (I usually get 8 or 9 pieces of wood out of each 20 inch round). Second you will loose a fair amount of actual wood you are hauling due to split wood, even nicely stacked, takes up way more room than wood left in the rounds. You could haul more wood by leaving it in the rounds and so more weight. Try loading it that way and you will notice a huge difference.
> 
> Now secondly I don't see how some of you guys are hauling a cord of wood in some of these pictures. If your truck has a length of 8 feet, and a max width of 6 feet, and is about 19 or 20 inches deep from the top of the box to the bottom then 8x6x(19/12)=76 or 8x6x(20/12)=80.
> Now considering I would say most wheel wells are 9 to 10 inches tall, and 42 inches in length, and 11 inches wide then (10/12)x(11/12)x(42/12)=2.67 cu ft now double that and 5.34 cu ft for wheel wells. So level with the box is 76 cubic feet minus 5.34 cu ft=70.66 cu ft of space max. Half a cord is 64 cu ft so in order to get a full cord you would have to basically stack to the top of the cab of the pickup and as wide a the box is. The only way to do this is with side boards on your pickup.


 
That was my point exactly... I think... 
Look at the load closely... Length of pieces ~ 20"... 5 rows... Note how they extend on to the tailgate in an 8' bed... Stacked as tightly as possible. Peaks higher than the cab... This was a load going to town for delivery... 
Now, even going through all that hassle, I still couldn't get a full cord on the truck... Ya' gotta have racks to dependably get a cord in a "Normal" pick up...


----------



## Blazin (Oct 17, 2011)

fields_mj said:


> A touch over?!?!? That looks to be an 8' bed. If so then stacked level full WITH THE TAIL GATE UP its a touch over half a cord. A conservitive estimate of that load would be about 110 cu ft. Even though some of it appears to be piled rather than stacked, it should still make at least 3/4 of a cord once its all stacked.


 
Yeah it's a 8ft bed, most of it underneath was just thrown in...not stacked in there. It's 2' wood and when I stacked it in the shed it made a 2'x5'x8' row.....just over a half of a cord


----------



## Guido Salvage (Oct 17, 2011)

Hedgerow said:


> Ya' gotta have racks to dependably get a cord in a "Normal" pick up...



So I can put racks on a Ford Ranger and be good to go?


----------



## Blazin (Oct 17, 2011)

There just a touch over a "pile" on this one...


----------



## Hedgerow (Oct 17, 2011)

Guido Salvage said:


> So I can put racks on a Ford Ranger and be good to go?


 
Yes... Make the racks 6' higher than the bed rails and go for it... Let me know how it turns out...
:beat_brick:


----------



## Coldfront (Oct 17, 2011)

Will someone please take a legitimate picture of a full size 8 foot PU bed stacked with a full cord of split wood just for the sake of showing people what it would have to look like. Don't try and drive anywhere with it, just take a picture. Oh you might have to put jack stands under the frame, don't want your rear bumper to sink to far down into the dirt.


----------



## Mntn Man (Oct 17, 2011)

Coldfront said:


> Will someone please take a legitimate picture of a full size 8 foot PU bed stacked with a full cord of split wood just for the sake of showing people what it would have to look like. Don't try and drive anywhere with it, just take a picture. Oh you might have to put jack stands under the frame, don't want your rear bumper to sink to far down into the dirt.



Post #67. Though, really it isn't a pick up anymore. It is an 8 foot box and was right at a cord. Axle weight was 4500 lbs.


----------



## Hedgerow (Oct 17, 2011)

Coldfront said:


> Will someone please take a legitimate picture of a full size 8 foot PU bed stacked with a full cord of split wood just for the sake of showing people what it would have to look like. Don't try and drive anywhere with it, just take a picture. Oh you might have to put jack stands under the frame, don't want your rear bumper to sink to far down into the dirt.


 
A cord of dry oak weighs ~ 3900 lbs... What kind of mamby-pamby truck you using that can't handle that kind of weight? Psshh... bumper in the dirt... Jack stands...
:amazed:


----------



## Coldfront (Oct 17, 2011)

Hedgerow said:


> A cord of dry oak weighs ~ 3900 lbs... What kind of mamby-pamby truck you using that can't handle that kind of weight? Psshh... bumper in the dirt... Jack stands...
> :amazed:


 
Who said anything about dry wood? I don't sell wood, so I am never hauling dry wood in my truck. If I'm hauling wood in my truck it is fresh cut green wood.


----------



## Coldfront (Oct 17, 2011)

Mntn Man said:


> Post #67. Though, really it isn't a pick up anymore. It is an 8 foot box and was right at a cord. Axle weight was 4500 lbs.


 
Theres no way the pic. in post 67 is a full cord of wood. Now maybe the pic. in post 51 that's more like what it would look like.


----------



## Hedgerow (Oct 17, 2011)

Coldfront said:


> Who said anything about dry wood? I don't sell wood, so I am never hauling dry wood in my truck.


 
Well that sheds a little light on things... But if you're not selling it, what difference does it make how much is on your truck??? I DO sell DRY firewood... I also insist on customers measuring stacks when unloaded... That is how I know exactly how much I get on a load... When cutting fresh, I don't spend time stacking, therefore usually get about a half cord on the truck... Tops... How much you figure that cord of green wood weighs? 5500#'s???


----------



## Coldfront (Oct 17, 2011)

Like I posted earlier a full cord of green oak weighs approx. 6,300 Lbs.


----------



## Guido Salvage (Oct 17, 2011)

Coldfront said:


> Will someone please take a legitimate picture of a full size 8 foot PU bed stacked with a full cord of split wood just for the sake of showing people what it would have to look like. Don't try and drive anywhere with it, just take a picture. Oh you might have to put jack stands under the frame, don't want your rear bumper to sink to far down into the dirt.



If you are curious, why don't you do it and post the picture? No reason why others should have to do it for you unless your truck is not up to the task, even with jack stands.


----------



## WidowMaker (Oct 17, 2011)

Coldfront said:


> Will someone please take a legitimate picture of a full size 8 foot PU bed stacked with a full cord of split wood just for the sake of showing people what it would have to look like. Don't try and drive anywhere with it, just take a picture. Oh you might have to put jack stands under the frame, don't want your rear bumper to sink to far down into the dirt.



===

The truck has 1 1/8 cords and the trailer has 1 1/2 cords on it


----------



## Coldfront (Oct 17, 2011)

Guido Salvage said:


> If you are curious, why don't you do it and post the picture? No reason why others should have to do it for you unless your truck is not up to the task, even with jack stands.


 
There is always so much debate about this on here every year I'm just surprised no one has done it yet. I see lots of claims to putting a full cord in a 8 ft PU bed without high sides, but I'm not buying it. Besides I don't have an 8 ft bed I think my bed is only about 7 ft. Ford F150 extended cab with standard bed. When I get laid off this winter I think I will try it with a old truck at work with a 8 ft bed.


----------



## fields_mj (Oct 17, 2011)

Coldfront said:


> Will someone please take a legitimate picture of a full size 8 foot PU bed stacked with a full cord of split wood just for the sake of showing people what it would have to look like. Don't try and drive anywhere with it, just take a picture. Oh you might have to put jack stands under the frame, don't want your rear bumper to sink to far down into the dirt.


 
I don't have any pictures, but here's the way I see it. As I said before, my bed with the plastic liner is 64" wide (5.333') and 19" tall (1.58333'). The wheel wells are aprox 7" wide, and 10" tall. They cost me a total of 48" in lenght because they are in the way of 2 stacks of wood. That comes out to about 4 cu ft for the wheel wells. A level full bed would give me 63.555 cu ft ~ half a cord. Now, if I add a 2x10 as a bed rail that gives me an extra 9.5" Now the bed is 2.375' deep and level full it is 101 cu ft ~ .8 cord. If I stack 1 row above that (most of my wood is 6~8 " so I'll use an average of 7". That takes me to about 122 cu ft. If I lay another 4 or 5 pieces on there, I'm at a full cord. That's the math anyway. In reality, if I use a 2x10 side rail, I'll probably stack that level full. Then if it's green wood, I'll stop and call it 3/4 of a cord. If it's seasoned, I'll throw in another layer, plus one more up by the cab and call it a full cord.

The main reason that I want to put a set of rails on the truck is so that with 3/4 of a cord, I can still get 2 saws, gas, oil, toolbox, axe and maul to stay in/on the truck on the way out of the woods and going down the highway.

As far as green vs dry, until this year most of what I hauled was mostly about half seasoned. The woods was sellect logged this past year, so now I'm cutting on a lot of large tops that are completely green. This winter and next spring I'll be cutting a lot of stuff and leaving it the woods to be picked up next summer. By then it will have lost a noticable amount of weight even though it's by no means seasoned. With rails, I can stop on my way home from work and load a full cord on and still be fine. Theres so much oak to cut right now that most of it will rot before we can get it cut up for firewood so my main goal is to get it bucked so that it will start drying out rather than rotting. Given the choise of cutting and hauling one load out, or cutting 2 or 3 loads and leaving it for later, I'll choose cutting it untill thievery becomes a problem.


----------



## AIM (Oct 17, 2011)

My bed will hold approximately one weeks worth of wood. I call it at about 1/2 cord.


----------



## bluestem (Oct 17, 2011)

WidowMaker said:


> ===
> 
> The truck has 1 1/8 cords and the trailer has 1 1/2 cords on it



Just thought I would bring your picture over to the next page widowmaker, that's just too pretty for people to miss!


----------



## Mntn Man (Oct 17, 2011)

Coldfront said:


> Theres no way the pic. in post 67 is a full cord of wood. Now maybe the pic. in post 51 that's more like what it would look like.



Whatever! I know, because I stacked it. 16'x 5.5' to 6' x 18 inches. Post 51 is over 1.5 cords easy. If you were selling wood, I'd buy from you, lol.


----------



## EXCALIBER (Oct 17, 2011)

Mntn Man said:


> Whatever! I know, because I stacked it. 16'x 5.5' to 6' x 18 inches. Post 51 is over 1.5 cords easy. If you were selling wood, I'd buy from you, lol.


 
Actually post 51 is two cords on the trailer and half cord on the truck


----------



## Bammer (Oct 18, 2011)

View attachment 203404


----------



## EXCALIBER (Oct 19, 2011)

bluestem said:


> Just thought I would bring your picture over to the next page widowmaker, that's just too pretty for people to miss!


 
Well good looking load indeed, however truck is still only a cord of wood, nothing more nothing less. STILL very nice load of wood and the closest to claim what is actually in the truck, just a little off.


----------



## Hedgerow (Oct 19, 2011)

EXCALIBER said:


> Well good looking load indeed, however truck is still only a cord of wood, nothing more nothing less. STILL very nice load of wood and the closest to claim what is actually in the truck, just a little off.


 
And how did you calculate that one? I'm sure everyone would love to know...


----------



## Coldfront (Oct 19, 2011)

Mntn Man said:


> Whatever! I know, because I stacked it. 16'x 5.5' to 6' x 18 inches. Post 51 is over 1.5 cords easy. If you were selling wood, I'd buy from you, lol.


 
I'll give you the benefit of the doubt, because it looks like most of the pieces could be split one more time, but in the picture that doesn't even look like a 8 foot bed.


----------



## fields_mj (Oct 19, 2011)

EXCALIBER said:


> Well good looking load indeed, however truck is still only a cord of wood, nothing more nothing less. STILL very nice load of wood and the closest to claim what is actually in the truck, just a little off.


 
Just how in the heck are you able to look at that picture and tell if it's 128 cu ft or 144 cu ft? Just looking at it, it LOOKS like the side walls are around 21" tall, and IF the bed only held exactly 1/2 a cord level full, with sides that are 21" taller it will hold just under 139 cu ft. 139 is pretty darn close to 144, so just looking at a picture, I'm curious how you came up with it being only 128 cu ft? I think I'm going to throw the BS flag on this one...


----------



## EXCALIBER (Oct 19, 2011)

Hedgerow said:


> And how did you calculate that one? I'm sure everyone would love to know...


 
Fairly simple Hedge, the guys at Ford did not make that bed any longer or taller just for one person, as I recall all 8' beds on Fords were built to the same specs when they came across the assembly line. Hence 6'widex8'longx(20/12)deep=80 cubic feet total possible space in the box level with box sides. Now subtract wheel wells about 11 inches wide 10 inches tall and 42 inches long or so and ya get 2.6736111 each now x 2=5.3472222 cubic feet so 80-5=75 cubic feet total in bed. Just over half cord total possible if you were pouring liquid, however there are variances in the box and you do not get an even 6x8x20inch load. Now in order to get full cord you would have to double the height, hence equal with the cab of the truck as seen in pictures. One full cord

I prefer to under-promise and over deliver


----------



## EXCALIBER (Oct 19, 2011)

fields_mj said:


> Just how in the heck are you able to look at that picture and tell if it's 128 cu ft or 144 cu ft? Just looking at it, it LOOKS like the side walls are around 21" tall, and IF the bed only held exactly 1/2 a cord level full, with sides that are 21" taller it will hold just under 139 cu ft. 139 is pretty darn close to 144, so just looking at a picture, I'm curious how you came up with it being only 128 cu ft? I think I'm going to throw the BS flag on this one...


 
Simple answer is experience. If you showed up in Montana, and I am sure many places with a load like that and charged someone for a cord and an 1/8, they would simply refuse the load or tell you you are full of bs. Long answer is the math supports what I am saying.


----------



## Hedgerow (Oct 19, 2011)

EXCALIBER said:


> Fairly simple Hedge, the guys at Ford did not make that bed any longer or taller just for one person, as I recall all 8' beds on Fords were built to the same specs when they came across the assembly line. Hence 6'widex8'longx(20/12)deep=80 cubic feet total possible space in the box level with box sides. Now subtract wheel wells about 11 inches wide 10 inches tall and 42 inches long or so and ya get 2.6736111 each now x 2=5.3472222 cubic feet so 80-5=75 cubic feet total in bed. Just over half cord total possible if you were pouring liquid, however there are variances in the box and you do not get an even 6x8x20inch load. Now in order to get full cord you would have to double the height, hence equal with the cab of the truck as seen in pictures. One full cord
> 
> I prefer to under-promise and over deliver


 
75 ft (bed - wheel wells) + 80 cu ft (rack without wheel wells) = 155 cubic feet = you are getting in over your head... Just sayin...
:confident:

You wanna start measuring the air between his splits too???
Is it that hard to say, "oops, my bad"???


----------



## EXCALIBER (Oct 19, 2011)

Hedgerow said:


> 75 ft (bed - wheel wells) + 80 cu ft (rack without wheel wells) = 155 cubic feet = you are getting in over your head... Just sayin...
> :confident:
> 
> You wanna start measuring the air between his splits too???
> Is it that hard to say, "oops, my bad"???


 
The point I am making is none of these beds are built like a box with square corners and straight sides. Take your tape measure outside and open the tailgate on your ford. Now measure between the insides of your stake pockets and tell me what you come up with. Unless I miss my guess its several inches sort of 6'. The box has variances it not straight or flat. Most boxes are actually an inch or so short of 6' at the furthest distance wide. In order to make sure a full cord you have to stack clear to the top of the cab and level. Thats why even in your pics of your ford loaded its about 3/4 of a cord maybe a touch more but no where near a full cord of wood.

Furthermore I believe a cord of wood used to be considered in the 16" round, 4x4x8 not split and neatly stacked because you end up with far less wood when its split. Nowa days it is common practice to call it a cord of wood split due to the extra effort involved in splitting and most people now want their wood split for them when in the old days they did it themselves.


----------



## WidowMaker (Oct 19, 2011)

EXCALIBER said:


> Simple answer is experience. If you showed up in Montana, and I am sure many places with a load like that and charged someone for a cord and an 1/8, they would simply refuse the load or tell you you are full of bs. Long answer is the math supports what I am saying.



==

Well in Montana and them many other places they would be missing the boat. 
That is my 1 cord delivered load and I tell all my customers that if it stacks out to less the cord to call me and i deliver another load just like that for free to make up the shortage, never got a call yet...


----------



## Hedgerow (Oct 19, 2011)

EXCALIBER said:


> The point I am making is none of these beds are built like a box with square corners and straight sides. Take your tape measure outside and open the tailgate on your ford. Now measure between the insides of your stake pockets and tell me what you come up with. Unless I miss my guess its several inches sort of 6'. The box has variances it not straight or flat. Most boxes are actually an inch or so short of 6' at the furthest distance wide. In order to make sure a full cord you have to stack clear to the top of the cab and level. Thats why even in your pics of your ford loaded its about 3/4 of a cord maybe a touch more but no where near a full cord of wood.
> 
> Furthermore I believe a cord of wood used to be considered in the 16" round, 4x4x8 not split and neatly stacked because you end up with far less wood when its split. Nowa days it is common practice to call it a cord of wood split due to the extra effort involved in splitting and most people now want their wood split for them when in the old days they did it themselves.


 
So the answer is... "yes"... You want to measure the air between his splits... Got it... :msp_thumbup:


----------



## EXCALIBER (Oct 19, 2011)

WidowMaker said:


> ==
> 
> Well in Montana and them many other places they would be missing the boat.
> That is my 1 cord delivered load and I tell all my customers that if it stacks out to less the cord to call me and i deliver another load just like that for free to make up the shortage, never got a call yet...


 
Probably not they probably wouldn't burn a load in Washington in three years! Does it even get cold there? I didn't think so!! Like I said go out to your ford measure the inside distance between box sides, and you height of them there racks from the floor of the box to the top please post results.


----------



## Hedgerow (Oct 19, 2011)

:notrolls2:


----------



## fields_mj (Oct 19, 2011)

Hedgerow said:


> :notrolls2:


 
+1

The officials have reviewed the call, and the BS ruleing still stands.

Out of curiosity, how cold does it get in central washington?


----------



## WidowMaker (Oct 19, 2011)

fields_mj said:


> +1
> 
> The officials have reviewed the call, and the BS ruleing still stands.
> 
> Out of curiosity, how cold does it get in central washington?



==

We generally get a week to 10 days of below 0* temps each winter, along with a foot to foot and a half of snow, times more, times less. Heating season and and often does last for 7 months...I have been burning for 1 1/2 wks at night...We've having a beautiful fall, sunny warm days, 60+* and cool nights, high 30's.
Last winter I burn about 10 cords in a 2000 sq ft, not so well insulated, Lopi Endeavor heated, home...


----------



## fields_mj (Oct 20, 2011)

Well, you've sure got IN beat. Last week it was in the 80s here. This week we are finally dropping down into the high 30s at night. Maybe as low as 32 tomorrow. I didn't get any soft wood cut last year, so I'm probably not going to start burning until late Nov or even Dec.


----------



## CRThomas (Oct 21, 2011)

*Ask info*



Hedgerow said:


> :notrolls2:


I saw some place a ford 6 ft bed filled level with place firewood was a rank to day we will find out we going to do the test. Later


----------



## turnkey4099 (Oct 21, 2011)

EXCALIBER said:


> The point I am making is none of these beds are built like a box with square corners and straight sides. Take your tape measure outside and open the tailgate on your ford. Now measure between the insides of your stake pockets and tell me what you come up with. Unless I miss my guess its several inches sort of 6'. The box has variances it not straight or flat. Most boxes are actually an inch or so short of 6' at the furthest distance wide. In order to make sure a full cord you have to stack clear to the top of the cab and level. Thats why even in your pics of your ford loaded its about 3/4 of a cord maybe a touch more but no where near a full cord of wood.
> 
> Furthermore I believe a cord of wood used to be considered in the 16" round, 4x4x8 not split and neatly stacked because you end up with far less wood when its split. Nowa days it is common practice to call it a cord of wood split due to the extra effort involved in splitting and most people now want their wood split for them when in the old days they did it themselves.



Actually, unless beds have changed since the mid 90s, no place in them will measure 6'. Best you can get is just over 5 1/2'. I just measured mine as 64" between the side rails.

Harry K


----------



## One Shot Will (Oct 21, 2011)

This is what i did yesterday afternoon. Got a load of Ash and $100.00 to boot.View attachment 203692
View attachment 203693
View attachment 203694


----------



## imagineero (Oct 21, 2011)

I've found from my years of experience that most pickup beds will carry quite a lot of firewood, but still not enough.

This leads to buying bigger pickups, then trucks, then bigger trucks, then wishing you had something small that would fit down that driveway. You get something small and find it doesnt hold enough.

At the moment I've got a 4 tonne truck with an 11 cubic yard tipping bin on the back. The most I've had in it was a measured at the weighbridge 6.5tonnes of oak. The bin was nowhere near full, but the engine was nearly resting on the steering tie rod. Had to restack it twice just so it would go round corners.

On bigger jobs I get my buddy in with his 23cubic yard truck. I wish I had a truck that big, but he wishes he had a 40 cube. 

Shaun


----------



## amscontr (Oct 21, 2011)

Vortec-Z71 said:


> I fit a full cord neatly stacked (and slightly mounded) in my Silverado 1500 and my cousin's F-150. Both have a 6.5' bed.


I know a person who thinks that too! He is also on his 3rd rear window and wonders why he can't keep tires on his truck.


----------



## amscontr (Oct 21, 2011)

imagineero said:


> I've found from my years of experience that most pickup beds will carry quite a lot of firewood, but still not enough.
> 
> This leads to buying bigger pickups, then trucks, then bigger trucks, then wishing you had something small that would fit down that driveway. You get something small and find it doesnt hold enough.
> 
> ...


After years of trial and error and experimenting a 1 ton dump works the best for us. Our 2 ton is ok but in tight situations the 1 ton works the best delivering a full cord and dumping it. We can stack tightly a full cord in the 1 ton drop the gate and go. Cheaper to license, insure, and operate. Also easier on driveways, yards, and loading by hand.


----------



## tbow388 (Oct 21, 2011)

How much wood is this?

View attachment 203696


----------



## tbow388 (Oct 21, 2011)

How muck is this and how much is it woth if it was black walnut? ha ha http://www.arboristsite.com/images/smilies/confused.gif


----------



## tbow388 (Oct 21, 2011)

This is more than what is in my truck.

View attachment 203698


I would say between the 2, we have "some wood"http://www.arboristsite.com/images/smilies/clap.gif


----------



## Vortec-Z71 (Oct 21, 2011)

amscontr said:


> I know a person who thinks that too! He is also on his 3rd rear window and wonders why he can't keep tires on his truck.


 
110,000 on my Silverado. Never broke a window, second set of tires, original leaf springs.


----------



## sachsmo (Oct 21, 2011)

Any pick-up out there should holds at least a qwark, jackof, bow-wowser, or twang.


----------



## Coldfront (Oct 21, 2011)

tbow388 said:


> How much wood is this?
> 
> View attachment 203696


 
Not much, I'd guess 1/2 to 3/4 of a cord.


----------



## EXCALIBER (Oct 21, 2011)

turnkey4099 said:


> Actually, unless beds have changed since the mid 90s, no place in them will measure 6'. Best you can get is just over 5 1/2'. I just measured mine as 64" between the side rails.
> 
> Harry K


 
Exactly my point!!! That is why I asked them to go measure the distance between the inside of the stake pockets to the inside of the opposite stake pocket. As you can see you are the only one with a tape-measure! :msp_scared:LOL. I was being generous by saying six feet wide. You have to stack to the top of the pickup's cab on an 8' bed to have a full cord and have it as wide as the box is, even then might be a touch less than a full cord but you would be really close, and just for good measure throw in extra!

I guess by some peoples measuring this is just over 4 cords of wood then! Guess I am going to have to jack my prices way up, Not.


----------



## banshee67 (Oct 21, 2011)

Vortec-Z71 said:


> 110,000 on my Silverado. Never broke a window, second set of tires, original leaf springs.


 
do you really put 4-6k pounds of wood in the back of a 1/2 ton truck .. ?
how do you keep it from falling off the side when its stackedover the roof of the cab ?


----------



## turnkey4099 (Oct 21, 2011)

imagineero said:


> I've found from my years of experience that most pickup beds will carry quite a lot of firewood, but still not enough.
> 
> This leads to buying bigger pickups, then trucks, then bigger trucks, then wishing you had something small that would fit down that driveway. You get something small and find it doesnt hold enough.
> 
> ...



Last time I sold wood it was to a guy with a 3/4 crew cab. He was supposed to take 3/4 cord Willow (well cured) plus a small stack of red elm. Dunno how he did it but from the looks of my yeard when he left he had on a full cord of willow plus that small stack of elm plus more elm from a 'green stack'. Wife said the pickup was heaped up above the racks (5' to top of racks). Heard later from heim (when I demanded double the money) that he had loaded the willow and then the ash on the back end. Said he had a hell of a time on his 60 mile haul.

Harry K


----------



## Vortec-Z71 (Oct 21, 2011)

banshee67 said:


> do you really put 4-6k pounds of wood in the back of a 1/2 ton truck .. ?
> how do you keep it from falling off the side when its stackedover the roof of the cab ?


 
If you have read through the thread (and it is apparent that you have not), you would see that I was talking about a 1/2 cord. My wood is seasoned so call the cord 4,000 lbs. My half ton is capable of hauling the 2,000 lbs though it is over the rated capacity.


----------



## cantoo (Oct 21, 2011)

I'm going to be selling by the truckload so I don't have to stack the wood each time. I'm going to put on a few loads and stack to see how much is on by average. I still have to split more but any guesses how much the trucks will hold? 
View attachment 203783


----------



## bluestem (Oct 21, 2011)

Awesome!!


----------



## EXCALIBER (Oct 21, 2011)

Good idea start them kids young! Lol now thats funny


----------



## cantoo (Oct 21, 2011)

Excaliber, you're only as old as you feel, I did that. My kids are too old for little trucks anymore so I finally get them back. It was a joke for my sister for Thanksgiving and I just keep adding to it. I think a wood shed is next just can't decide on asphalt shingles or steel for the roof.


----------



## EXCALIBER (Oct 21, 2011)

Cedar shakes and log cabin lol


----------



## Wood Doctor (Oct 21, 2011)

*1/2 Cord Unless..*

Pickup trucks vary in size. A typical half-ton pickup with a 6' box holds about 1/2 cord of firewood. Racked up like my Avatar shows, it will hold about 2/3 cord. A half or 3/4-ton pickup with an 8' box holds about 2/3 cord mounded. Racked up, it might reach 3/4 cord when packed almost cab high.

A one-ton "duely" with an 8' box racked up, might be able to carry one full cord. Remember that you are looking at 4,000 lb for a full cord of dry oak, 3,800 lb for a full cord of dry ash. If both are cut green, add another 900 lb. Other species, such as mulberry, hackberry, and locust weigh just as much when green, and some even weigh more due to the water. If the wood were pure water and no air was between the logs, it would weigh nearly 8,000 lb per cord.

It is really easy to overload most pickup trucks with firewood, especially unsplit green rounds.


----------



## TJ-Bill (Oct 21, 2011)

EXCALIBER said:


>



at 1st glance I thought your duece had sunk up to the frame in the ground. "how's he going to get that out!?" I thought to myself.. yay, time for bed.


I'll throw in my 1/2 pic for fun.







my old pickup truck used to truck as much as my wood chuck could chuck, then my woodchuck stop chucking and my truck hit a dear, so my truck don't truck the woodchucks chucks and now I use a wheel barrow.:msp_unsure:


----------



## Whiteman (Oct 22, 2011)

Would you call this a cord?


----------



## m37 (Oct 22, 2011)

Hedgerow said:


> I do this all the time... Any guesses as to how much is in there???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Here it is! I beet you!


----------



## robfromaz1977 (Oct 22, 2011)

Whiteman said:


> Would you call this a cord?


 

So thats how you make a Chevy squat?


----------



## banshee67 (Oct 22, 2011)

m37 said:


> Here it is! I beet you!


----------



## WidowMaker (Oct 22, 2011)

Thats a hellofa load on that chev..:cool2:


----------



## Wood Doctor (Oct 22, 2011)

WidowMaker said:


> Thats a hellofa load on that chev..:cool2:


 
+1. Bet the springs are dead flat. Tires would be sitting on max load. Hit a pothole at 60 mph and good bye something.opcorn:


----------



## EXCALIBER (Oct 22, 2011)

Wood Doctor said:


> +1. Bet the springs are dead flat. Tires would be sitting on max load. Hit a pothole at 60 mph and good bye something.opcorn:


 
Naw, it's a chevy, can hold more than that. Warning, do not try this at home if you have a ford or a dodge, severe injury or death could occur, to the truck that is!!!! LOL


----------



## m37 (Oct 22, 2011)

Wood Doctor said:


> +1. Bet the springs are dead flat. Tires would be sitting on max load. Hit a pothole at 60 mph and good bye something.opcorn:


 
It's a one ton with overloads, the trailer is one cord to the top of the sides. What potholes around here the roads are good. except for dirt roads and then I am not going 60.


----------



## super3 (Oct 22, 2011)

Hedgerow said:


> C'mon Chevy and Dodge boys!!! I just threw out the bait!!! Come get some!!!:msp_wink:



Nice truck,

My Chevy does all right.


----------



## forestryworks (Oct 22, 2011)

woodheat4me said:


> A cord measures 4ft tall, 4ft wide, and 8ft long.


 
A cord is more of an indication of space occupied by the stack, rather than actual wood measured.

Actual cubic foot volume of the wood in a cord is anywhere from 80-90 cu. ft., depending on species.


----------



## Wood Doctor (Oct 23, 2011)

*And Then There Is...*



forestryworks said:


> A cord is more of an indication of space occupied by the stack, rather than actual wood measured.
> 
> Actual cubic foot volume of the wood in a cord is anywhere from 80-90 cu. ft., depending on species.


 
Also, don't forget the size of the logs. The greater the mass of the logs, the more wood that will be inside the 128 cu ft. One solid block would contain the most wood per cord of space.

Then there is the stacking technique to reduce wasted air space, and that makes the problem even more complicated. To make matters worse, removing the bark first increases the BTU content of the cord. Moisture content compounds the actual heat available from the wood that we collect. In short, we are somewhat victimized by averages, but we have to use them.


----------

